# Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 5, 2008)

If you liked Juno, you'll like this a lot more.

Michael Cera is awesome.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 5, 2008)

Michael Cera was in Superbad, wasn't he?

So did you see this movie? What's it like?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 5, 2008)

Just another stupid-ass movie about nothing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2008)

lacks fat boy drawing dicks


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2008)

8.0/10.

Encouragement from Chee convinced me to go and I am glad I went. Just a really sweet romantic comedy. It wasn't packed full of laughs like Superbad, but it really kept be entertained. I think Michael Cera (Nick) really excels in these types of roles. He might just play himself though...all of his performances are similar. He's still very funny though. This was my first introduction to Kat Dennings (Norah) and I liked her as well.

 @ how much the gum traveled around in this movie. xD


----------



## escamoh (Oct 5, 2008)

it didn't seem to have the same kind of humor juno had

i'll probably check it out though


----------



## Republican (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably some stupid "quirky" indie shit like Juno. I'm not really interested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

I am really going to have to see this movie, the reviews it got were pretty favorable and I can see that this looks decently funny and like something that might be something at least fun to watch. Cera is pretty fucking hilarious in everything he's in, just because of his awkwardness. 



Painkiller said:


> Just another stupid-ass movie about nothing.



Funny...it looked like it had a plot from what I saw.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 5, 2008)

i got the soundtrack the other day, its amazing as well


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

It looks like a pretty tight movie, but none of my friends are willing to see it.

Bootleg?  I think I might just.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good, rental though. Don't think I'm going to the theatre for a long time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> If you liked Juno, you'll like this a lot more.





I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I find that hard to believe.



It lacks Ellen Page huh?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It lacks Ellen Page huh?


That and uh..._Soupy sales references_...


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 5, 2008)

michael cera is a one trick pony : [


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 5, 2008)

escamoh said:


> it didn't seem to have the same kind of humor juno had



Juno had humor?


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

Wrathchild said:


> Juno had humor?



"You should've gone to China, you know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know, they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events. "

Yea, it _so_ didn't have humor.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Michael Cera was in Superbad, wasn't he?



Yes, and he was the best part of it.




> So did you see this movie?



Yes.




> What's it like?



Like Juno, but a lot better.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> michael cera is a one trick pony : [



That's why you've got Kat Dennings to save the film.

Her characters have more dimension.


----------



## Koi (Oct 5, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> michael cera is a one trick pony : [



True.  And I didn't even _like_ Superbad.


I know I won't be watching this in theaters.  If it's like, on TV or something, or I'm at a friend's house and they already have it on, maybe I'll watch it.  Otherwise I have no interest in this movie.  I tend to not watch 'teen' movies anyway.  I really don't like them.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't care much for Superbad, I loved Juno though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't care much for Superbad, I loved Juno though.



I liked both, Juno was better. But this movie has a pretty good review record and no one I know that has seen it says bad things.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

I liked Superbad, but I haven't watched it a second time. I don't now if I would able to sit through the fat kid spewing constant hate on his so-called _"friends" _again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I liked Superbad, but I haven't watched it a second time. I don't now if I would able to sit through the fat kid spewing constant hate on his so-called _"friends" _again.



I watched it more than once, it seemed fine with me I guess because its a movie. I think that I liked Pineapple Express best out of all those films.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought the drawn dicks was the funniest part.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought Superbad was really funny, of course I'm also 15. Juno was alright, but it wasn't really my cup of tea. Pineapple Express was again really funny, I thought it was better than Superbad. Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist looked like it'd be kind of in the middle between Juno and Superbad as terms of jokes and funniness.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 5, 2008)

This movie is a great date movie. If you're looking for raunchy jokes and Seth Rogan/Judd Apathow kind of humor, then look else where. This movie is funny, but comedy isn't the core of this flick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Vasp said:


> This movie is a great date movie. If you're looking for raunchy jokes and Seth Rogan/Judd Apathow kind of humor, then look else where. This movie is funny, but comedy isn't the core of this flick.



That is kind of what I figured.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Cera, I always found him as the weakest link and least funny in every movie I've seen him in, I've only seen Juno and Superbad though.  He was at his best when he was in Arrested Development.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know, his comedic value is his awkwardness...in both the movies you named he plays the straightman...it seems to me that he does his job pretty well, albeit the characters made for him are one dimensional.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Saw this last night with my girlfriend, she hated it. I thought it was sub-par, but the references to bands I like really helped me enjoy it more. The soundtrack wasn't bad, but it seemed very unrealistic compared to films like Superbad and Juno. I thought there were some funny moments, though. It was boring though... felt very short. Like a short film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> Saw this last night with my girlfriend, she hated it. I thought it was sub-par, but the references to bands I like really helped me enjoy it more. The soundtrack wasn't bad, but it seemed very unrealistic compared to films like Superbad and Juno. I thought there were some funny moments, though. It was boring though... felt very short. Like a short film.



Superbad was pretty unrealistic, funny, only on here do I hear bad things about this film.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Still, Superbad was not as far fetched as N&NIP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

I still really want to see this movie, I just need time and someone to go with. But I heard its not super funny (which is what I expected) and next weekend is dedicated to Max Payne.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to see this and Pinapple Express .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I need to see this and Pinapple Express .



Yeah you do, its pretty damn funny.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I still really want to see this movie, I just need time and someone to go with. But I heard its not super funny (which is what I expected) and next weekend is dedicated to Max Payne.



I'll probably see that instead. Nick and Norah seems like a rental.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 11, 2008)

Superbad was hilarious for the first half hour but after that was in a constant nosedive as the jokes ran out. I HATED 'McLovin''s character.

Juno was a sickeningly pretentious indy flick with some Godawful "Did she just reference a 60's sitcom not even indigenous to her half of the country?" dialogue. It gets better in the second half, admittedly, but still...

And Cera _is_ a one-trick pony. I know his humor is deadpan but he could still have range.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, poor Cera, doomed to be typecast.

Actually, seems like thats the case for most of the main cast from Superbad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Superbad was hilarious for the first half hour but after that was in a constant nosedive as the jokes ran out. I HATED 'McLovin''s character.
> 
> Juno was a sickeningly pretentious indy flick with some Godawful "Did she just reference a 60's sitcom not even indigenous to her half of the country?" dialogue. It gets better in the second half, admittedly, but still...
> 
> And Cera _is_ a one-trick pony. I know his humor is deadpan but he could still have range.



I hated McLovin to and he only had like one funny line I thought. The movie could have done better without him and the two cops having that much side plot. His character could have been a catalyst without having that much pull. 

McLovin is the main reason I can't see how Nick and Norah could be less realistic. His entire story is not realistic. 

I really enjoyed Juno though, the second half was better, but I still enjoyed the whole thing.


----------

